

Ask HN: Review http://browserpop.com - juye

I got fed up with maintaining different bookmark bars across all my machines/browsers/phones so put this together.<p>It's a quick launchpad for your most commonly used sites and supports opening multiple links in one go, which I find useful when I want to surf the news. I also plan to add an option to make your links public so that you can share them with your friends as I'm always being asked which sites I use the most.<p>It's not supposed to be a competitor to delicious and the like, just needed to scratch an itch for myself. Hope some of you find it useful and would love to hear your feedback.
======
PStamatiou
So is it like a page you can create with your favorite links and such? (i'm
not sure, havent made an account). Have you seen <http://start.io/> \- sounds
like the same space

~~~
juye
Thanks for the link - I hadn't seen that before. Nice site and it does look
similar. One of my goals was to keep browserpop simple and specific, so whilst
some of the features on start.io look nice, I hope that browserpop is simpler
to use for it's intended purpose.

------
brk
I like the concept, have wanted to do something myself for quite some time (my
process only went as far as registering a URL).

I don't like the idea of this as a list that is basically just a webpage
though. It needs to be more "integrated", at least as a separate window that
can popup to open links in the main browser window.

You'll also need a bookmarklet that allows users to book mark sites (ideally)
to both the browser and to browserpop.com at the same time.

Another good idea would be a category class that you could share with certain
friends. This way, 3 people working on a project could all add bookmarks to
this category or group for the others to see. Or, just for casual social
bookmark sharing.

~~~
juye
I will have a think about the integration you mention. I'm using it as my
homepage and launching the links I want from there, but can see how your
integration idea could make it easier to use.

There is a bookmarklet on the /tools page - will make this more obvious
though.

Totally agree with the idea of sharing and have listed this as one of the
things to do on the /roadmap page. I am often asked what links I personally
use so this would be a good place to publish/share them. Also, would be good
to have a place to store links for groups to use, such as commonly used links
for companies, so this is high up on my to do list.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
sheriff
My first instinct is that I can get 80% of the way there with a tag in my
Delicious account. The other 20% would be in a UI that was really geared
towards being a home page. As a result, it'd be great if folks could try out
the interface without having to sign up first. No reason you can't let people
add a couple URLs to see if they like it, and only require sign up if they
want to save their bookmarks beyond that browser session or access from
another computer

~~~
juye
I'm a delicious user and used to use a tag as you describe. I almost built
this on top of delicious but decided against it as I didn't want to have to
add the delicious signup as a requirement and then have to explain what
delicious was.

I really like the idea of being able to use it without signing up - seems
obvious now you mention it! Will look to add that shortly.

------
adityakothadiya
Clickable - <http://browserpop.com>

------
hedgehog
Also scratching a browser-related itch: <http://pagestackandroid.appspot.com/>

Bookmarklets that make it easy to bounce pages between devices (similar to
Instapaper but with an Android client & a more streamlined UI).

~~~
juye
Interesting approach. I forgot to mention it in the post, but browserpop has
an iPhone/Android friendly UI too.

~~~
hedgehog
Cool. On most platforms we used a bookmarklet for the "push" function (works
great) but on Android we needed a native client because their bookmarklets
don't work yet. dannyr actually wrote most of the Java for that.

------
lkozma
I made something like this a few years ago, although much simpler and with
public links. Batch opening of links sounds like a good idea.

<http://www.lkozma.net/links>

